# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  اديكو جنسوهو

## مناوي

* المريخ يجنس اديكو العاجي رسمياً توطئة لقيده في كشوفات الزعيم !!!!!! 




          المصدر المريخ موبايل 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لا حولا ولا قوة الابالله 
يعني يامناوي خلاص الماسوره استلمناها
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

لا حولا ولا قوة الابالله 
يعني يامناوي خلاص الماسوره استلمناها






         والله يامرتضي المغصه دايرة تكتلني  
       استلمناها ساكت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                :1 (29)::hhheeeart4:

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انت عارف يامناوي قبيل ضربت لي واحد من الصحفين المريخاب قلت ليه لازم توقفو الصفقه دي 
اتخيل ردا قال لي شنو
قال لي خلي يسجلوه اشان بعدين ننتقدم اتخيل عليك الله
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه . ربنا يجازى اللى كان السبب .
*

----------


## كدكول

*حدوا نهاية الموسم والسماسره يبدوا يشوفوا الجديد
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 المريخ يجنس اديكو العاجي رسمياً توطئة لقيده في كشوفات الزعيم !!!!!! 




المصدر المريخ موبايل 



 



عاجى لعاجى مش كان أحسن زومانا . الله يستر .
الكورة عصلجت قالوا  مكجرة التسجيلات دى برضو مكجرة ؟ . منُو وعليهو .
*

----------


## الصادق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 المريخ يجنس اديكو العاجي رسمياً توطئة لقيده في كشوفات الزعيم !!!!!! 




المصدر المريخ موبايل 



 
( إديكو ) العافية ـ والموية الصافية ـ أرتوازى ساااااااكت . نتجوغر لمن نقول بس .
*

----------


## كدكول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

( إديكو ) العافية ـ والموية الصافية ـ أرتوازى ساااااااكت . نتجوغر لمن نقول بس .



ههههههههههههه الله يجازيك يالصادق
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله والله خسسسسسسسسسسساره كبيره ربنا يستر
*

----------


## kramahmad

*لاعب اكل عليه الدهر وشرب نسوي بيه شنو !!!
*

----------


## جواندي

*أتمني له التوفيق
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*من المسؤال  عن الترشيحات فى تسجيلات المريخ الزول دا ورم قلبنا
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*يا جماعة اللاعب دا ما للدرجة دي 
بطلع منو برضو
بعدين الجهاز الفني مش اختارو و هو ادرى
اتمنى له التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## ahmed-nojoumi

*#ff0000
*

----------


## midris3

*هو مااااااااااااااااااااالو
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

يا جماعة اللاعب دا ما للدرجة دي 
بطلع منو برضو
بعدين الجهاز الفني مش اختارو و هو ادرى
اتمنى له التوفيق



لكن   هل   الجهاز   الفنى   هو   اللى  رشحه  ,,,,  من  قبل  الجهاز  الفنى  قالوا   أعطى  

الضوء  الأخضر   للاعب  زومانا   ....
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

لكن   هل   الجهاز   الفنى   هو   اللى  رشحه  ,,,,  من  قبل  الجهاز  الفنى  قالوا   أعطى  

الضوء  الأخضر   للاعب  زومانا   ....



اذا لم يكن الجهاز الفني من اختار اللاعب و رشحه و اذا كان هنالك تدخلات ادارية او غيرها فهذه مشكلة بحد ذاتها
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 المريخ يجنس اديكو العاجي رسمياً توطئة لقيده في كشوفات الزعيم !!!!!! 




المصدر المريخ موبايل 



 
:1 (22)::1 (22)::1 (22)::1 (22)::1 (22)::1 (22)::1 (22)::1 (22):
                        	*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*دعوا  الخبز  للخباز  ...يعني  لو  كعب   تب  ...بيكون  اكعب   من   فيليكس  ...؟؟؟؟؟  جميعكم  يخاف  من  شماته  الهلالاب    ,,واغلبيه   المعارضين   ليس  فيهم  من  تفرج     علي   اللاعب  وكل    المعلومات  سمعيه  ,,,خلونا  نشوف  ونحكم  ...ربما  يكون  صفقه   ناجحه   مثله  ومثل  اللاعب   باسكال  ,,,,لاتحكموا   علي   اللاعب   بالفشل  قبل  ان  تشاهدوهوا     بانفسكم  ....
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*وماذا  تركتم لإعلام  الهلال  ؟

والله  ريحتوهم راحه  .

لاعب خلاص  تم  تجنيسه   يعنى

خلاص  كعب ولاكويس بقى لاعب

فى  المريخ قبل  مانشوفه ولا  يلعب

نطلعو  ماسوره  ؟

إنّْ شاء الله  يخذلكم  يامناوى  ومرتضى  !
*

----------


## الرايقة

*نسال الله ان  يجعله خيرا لنا
طالما انو الفاس وقع في الراس
وان شاء الله ماتكون ملايين وشالا الهواء
الله يعدل الحال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ دايما يضعنا امام الامر الواقع لنرضى به ودايما يضعنا في خانة صعبة نثبت من خلالها حبنا للمريخ
معليش برضو حنعلن حبنا للمريخ ونقيف معاهو لكن في ديسمبر لكل حادث حديث
والغربال سيكون فتحاتو كبيرة تنزل عن المسيرة التخان والضعاف
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحتانه
					

دعوا الخبز للخباز ...يعني لو كعب تب ...بيكون اكعب من فيليكس ...؟؟؟؟؟ جميعكم يخاف من شماته الهلالاب ,,واغلبيه المعارضين ليس فيهم من تفرج علي اللاعب وكل المعلومات سمعيه ,,,خلونا نشوف ونحكم ...ربما يكون صفقه ناجحه مثله ومثل اللاعب باسكال ,,,,لاتحكموا علي اللاعب بالفشل قبل ان تشاهدوهوا بانفسكم ....



 
دا كلام سليم 100%
*

----------


## الصادق

*إقتنعنا ****** ربنا يوفق ، ونقعد نصفق .
*

----------

